# Can I collect the dole?



## amh (27 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I am one of a number of teachers who is working at the moment with restricted recognition. I trained for four years in England and completed my probationary period there, so I am fully Qualified to teach anywhere in the EU. My job is on the line at the moment because a job has been suppressed in my school. I am one of the longest serving members of my staff yet I am the one who is most likely to lose my job. 

Just last night someone mentioned to me that should I find it impossible to get a job, which is likely given the current climate, I would not be entitled to collect the dole. My question is simply would I be able to collect the dole?


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2009)

If you are available for and seeking full-time work, then you can claim Jobseeker's Benefit or Allowance.


----------



## amh (27 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance gipimann. Hoping that I won't need to claim it but at least now I know that I can if need be


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2009)

what class of PRSI contribution have you been paying? How long are you working here? Check the Keypost for the conditions for JB/JA.


----------



## amh (27 Mar 2009)

I've been paying A1. I'm working here for 8 years now.  Just fed up with the whole thing. Love my job and just want to keep on working.....


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2009)

Then you will qualify for JB.


----------

